# top gear tonight!



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

It may have already been posted but I can't find it if so...I've heard that tonight is the episode where they build their own MH and race it


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yep! Cant wait!

Quote from TV GUIDE online

Season 15 Episode 4 of 6
Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond and James May build their own versions of motorhomes and set off for a bank holiday weekend in the West Country to try out their creations in the real world. The Audi R8 V10 Spyder also takes on the latest version of the Porsche 911 Turbo Cabriolet on the test track, and another celebrity does a lap in the Reasonably Priced Car


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Yet more huge waste of taxpayers money from these egotistical morons. I really do not understand how they get away with it. 
Hammond must be the most irritating, nauseous little squirt on TV.
Will I be watching, not a chance.


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

One of the most popular shows on TV and fastest growing...just good entertainment, I say...keeps all my men very happy on a Sunday night  

Me too tonight


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

The mind boggles, hope its more aerodynamic than the car they made!

PETER


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Best program on the TV, IMHO

Carn't wait for tonight's



Richard...


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Yet more huge waste of taxpayers money from these egotistical morons. I really do not understand how they get away with it.
> Hammond must be the most irritating, nauseous little squirt on TV.
> Will I be watching, not a chance.


On your side MM. Can't see the point.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Wouldn't be so bad if they built things that actually worked!

Much better entertainment in Scrapheap Challenge.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

It would appear they should change the name Top Gear to Marmite!.

It appears you either hate it or love it..

Me I love it, (not Marmite) :lol:


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

motormouth said:


> Yet more huge waste of taxpayers money from these egotistical morons. I really do not understand how they get away with it.
> Hammond must be the most irritating, nauseous little squirt on TV.
> Will I be watching, not a chance.


well its better them football


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

How can it be a waste of tax payers money if its one of the most popular programs on telly?

The BBC is flipping brilliant. Im sick of watching freeview programs and independent channels where every 5 minutes its cutting to adverts or telling you whats coming up. I reckon the BBC is probably the envy of the world.

I bet you watch it though tonight really!!!!!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I put them in the same class as that idiot Jonathan Ross. I find it an outrage that I have to pay £145 so that people like him and the Top Gear mob can become seriously rich at the taxpayers expense. Everything on Top Gear seems to me to be very contrived and certainly isn't the same program that it was when it was originally aired.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm praying they make a motorhome out of an Audi R8 V10

...................now that would be the panacea of all TV programmes

Long live topgear!


----------



## pavie (Jul 10, 2010)

The BBC is the biggest joke in the country (yeah, even worse than politicians)

£145.50 for what? 

The biggest load of s**t.

Why oh why do we have to pay for this? why can they not either go commercial and get their funding like the others, or give us the option through digital, as to wether we want to use the service of the bbc or not (similar to sky. you get more channels the more you pay) That way, we can choose, and not have it dictated to us that we "must" pay £145.50.

Could I live with the bbc showing commercials? yes, as I record 99% of programmes via sky plus.

Would I subscribe to the bbc if it were a monthly subscription? No, I could very easily live without it.

Pavie


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

I predict this topic will only get negative replies for the next hour

..............why?

because topgear starts in 3 minutes ;-) and all the lovers will be watching it


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Well I thought I would give it a go and what a load of utter rubbish. I turned over to Pirates of the Caribbean just as they were arriving at their campsite as I couldn't take any more. I am seriously considering registering formal complaints with Wiltshire Police and Devon & Cornwall Police that at least one of them (JC) was driving what appeared to be an unsafe vehicle and that all three of them failed to have proper control of their vehicles as they were continually talking into two way radios whilst driving. And I pay £145 for that and other Beeb rubbish...


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hilarious bit when hammond sleeping with wind rattling just like camping ,


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Turned it off

Stupid 

Loddy


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Hilarious - how did Hammonds set on fire?

Greenie


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

Quality prime time programming, shame the end was just a tad predictable.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I used to watch it before the three stooges came along 8O 8O 8O
Having said that some of James May's programmes have been very interesting but I cannot stand the arrogance of Clarkson. The only thing that interests him is that it burns rubber - ordinary cars like most of you and I drive well just read his comments on the new KA
>>>KA<<<


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

pavie said:


> Could I live with the bbc showing commercials? yes, as I record 99% of programmes via sky plus.


And for those of us who choose not to throw money at Murdoch?

Very funny programme. Great entertainment.

Gerald


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Wow! what diverse opinions. I have to say it was too contrived for me but the bit at then end where JC's van went over the cliff was quite funny.

I stand by what I say about the BBC, great tv and great radio without all the rubbish adverts and I think quality programming. 

Ive never had Sky or any subscription service and if its anything like freeview I wont ever bother. I had no idea it was £145 for a licence but I think its worth it.

I think you have to realise that TG is not the same program it was but its now an entertainment / comedy show really.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*bottom gear*

utter sh1te

How anyone can find that rubbish funny is beyond me, well maybe not.

You are just saying it is funny so you do not appear "uncool"
You are so dense as to be taken in by the pantomime scripts or
You are full of drugs.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: bottom gear*



teemyob said:


> utter sh1te
> 
> How anyone can find that rubbish funny is beyond me, well maybe not.
> 
> ...


or you have sense of humour and take it as it is


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

barryd said:


> Wow! what diverse opinions. I have to say it was too contrived for me but the bit at then end where JC's van went over the cliff was quite funny.
> 
> I stand by what I say about the BBC, great tv and great radio without all the rubbish adverts and I think quality programming.
> 
> ...


Well said Sir! Light hearted entertainment at it's best. :lol:


----------



## ourden (May 1, 2010)

Brilliant stuff, BBC top drama's, top sport, top documentries, they
beat ITV or freeview hands down. Has anyone bought anything
watching an ad on* I*rritable* T*elevision *V*iewing.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: bottom gear*



teemyob said:


> utter sh1te
> 
> How anyone can find that rubbish funny is beyond me, well maybe not.
> 
> ...


Wow! Bit of vitriol there teemyob!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

IMO they do some very amusing things and I enjoy some aspects of it.

I do not like their preference for very fast cars but can see this would be attractive to some people.

Some of their challenges have been excellent e.g. crossing Botswana, or traversing Vietnam or driving from Europe to Blackpool on one tank of fuel.

But others do leave me cold, so although I love Marmite I only like some bits of Topgear.

But it does bring in money to the BBC, offsetting the cost of the licence so in that way I approve of the concept. I would much rather have that on than such programmes as "Friends" or most of the American junk that we seem to have. I am not a soap fan, whether it is Eastenders, Coronation Street, The Bill, or even Casualty.

I do enjoy using the "off" button rather than ranting to the screen about what rubbish this is or similar!

But sadly I have not watched it this evening, although I was not impressed by their character assassination of caravanning when they tackled that! Their antics on a Caravan Club were a disgrace in my opinion.....

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*arogant*

oh, and the fact that clarkson is an arrogant pompous tit does not help


----------



## schnauzer1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Very funny episode tonight, but I do agree that the super car stuff is a bit boring each week. As for waste of licence fee money I also disagree as it is sold to more countries than any other programme on TV ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Top_Gear_broadcasters_and_video_releases )

I am sure it funds itself several times over.

As for talking on two way radio's, this is not ilegal as 'push to talk' is exempt ( hence Police use )

Just my view


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: bottom gear*



teemyob said:


> You are just saying it is funny so you do not appear "uncool"
> You are so dense as to be taken in by the pantomime scripts or
> You are full of drugs.


Oy TY!

A. I dont care if I appear uncool

B. Possibly but so what

C. Full of beer more likely but so what

Come on then all of you TG haters what do you think is good TV?

I know its a all a bit daft but I think its funny.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This is a warning that abuse will not be tolerated on this or any other thread and action will be taken if there is any repetition.

Dave 

For the Moderators


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

schnauzer1 said:


> As for talking on two way radio's, this is not ilegal as 'push to talk' is exempt ( hence Police use )
> 
> Just my view


It is not illegal, per se, in the way that using a mobile phone is but not having proper control of a vehicle is an offence under the Road Traffic Act - and from what I saw tonight those twits spent a lot of the journey talking into their radios, talking at the TV camera in the passenger seat and occasionally waving at passing cars - most of which had no doubt been considerably held up by the Top Gear procession. As someone who drives down to Cornwall on the A303 at least once a month, I would be outraged to get stuck behind that bunch - the road is bad enough as it is.


----------



## ourden (May 1, 2010)

Penquin said:


> This is a warning that abuse will not be tolerated on this or any other thread and action will be taken if there is any repetition.
> 
> Dave
> 
> For the Moderators


Where's the abuse Dave? just a bit of friendly banter some like 
things, some dont fair enough, but cant see anyone abusing
anyone else.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah come on its just a bit of banter. Clearly we all have nothing better to do on a Sunday night! Come on then you objectors whats your idea of good telly??????

Oh and by the way I suspect you will find that the TG production team will have had to jump through more H&S hoops than any of us ever has to make that program and will be well within the law. I think they do it on purpose to cause controversy. Well clearly it works.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: arogant*



teemyob said:


> oh, and the fact that clarkson is an arrogant pompous tit does not help


Hi.

Wind your neck in. you are certainly at home to Mr Grumpy today.

If you don't like it don't warch it.


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: bottom gear*



teemyob said:


> utter sh1te
> 
> How anyone can find that rubbish funny is beyond me, well maybe not.
> 
> ...


He's arrogant too, better than being a **edited by mods** though I guess...


----------



## clemmo (Sep 15, 2008)

Top Gear is a fab program!!

Its not meant to be taken seriously.

The humour is completely tongue in cheek.

If you dont find it funny...the you dont get it!

and there is no problem with that.

Clemmo


----------



## robx5 (Apr 22, 2009)

peribro said:


> schnauzer1 said:
> 
> 
> > As for talking on two way radio's, this is not ilegal as 'push to talk' is exempt ( hence Police use )
> ...


I bet you have got your own speed gun and head of the local neighbourhood watch scheme


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Still no answers to what the TG haters think is good telly then?

Lets keep it clean(ish) though as Im enjoying this thread and dont want the mods to close it.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barryd said:


> Still no answers to what the TG haters think is good telly then?
> 
> Lets keep it clean(ish) though as Im enjoying this thread and dont want the mods to close it.


They don't think there is any good telly they are too busy writing complaining letters to the Times... :lol: ..


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oh ok then. Im to thick to read the Times so I will never read them cos you have to be thick to watch a harmless daft show on the beeb.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

and there are no tits in the Times.............

whereas in here and on TG :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ill get me coat 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

It was a laugh but I was anticipating a bit more flair and initiative .....the TG creations were a bit pathetic .. something like these would have been better:


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

As I understand it TG generates more revenue from its international sales than it costs?

You can't please everyone all the time. If I was to start looking at all programs ever shown on BBC and deciding which I think are a waste of License payers money I am sure there would be very little left on the box :lol: :lol: 

The £145 per year is cheap for 6 channels. The basic sky package is £216 a year and is riddled with adverts.

I'll let you guys keep East Enders, The antiques roadshow, Heir Hunters, homes under the hammer, Cash in the attic, Bargain hunt and who do you think you are. I'll keep Top Gear, Formula one, This week, Question time and the BBC news channel.
We all have remote controls and can turn over or off if there is something we don't like and think is a waste of the license fee  

Here's to us all not being the same and enjoying different things.

JC's driving did scare me today. That seemed incredibly dangerous and I am just glad there wasnt' an accident. Think they should have joined the SBMCC before doing this show though :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Karl


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm not a great telly watcher anyway but most of what I do watch would be on BBC 1, 2 or 4. I'm very happy to pay the licence fee and don't expect to like all of the output it pays for.

I don't watch Top Gear as (a) I'm not interested in cars / vehicles per se and see them as a means to get from A to B, and (b) I don't like the values or macho posturing of Jeremy Clarkson, though I will tolerate him on QI. i don't know if I'd even recognise the other two.

Chris


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

The best thing about self builds is it really allows you to show your individuality :lol: :lol: 

I did wonder if all the cars crammed around clarkson on the motorway were film crew cars, it looked very dangerous

stew


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

artona said:


> The best thing about self builds is it really allows you to show your individuality :lol: :lol:
> 
> I did wonder if all the cars crammed around Clarkson on the motorway were film crew cars, it looked very dangerous
> 
> stew


That was our worry as Clarkson was swaying along and we waited for them to be stopped by the Police--but no they never appeared, and on the A303 past Stonehenge must have been a nightmare following them.
But!!
It was very funny and we were laughing through the whole programme --very comical but!! it has done nothing to advertise the great Motorhome world as that was enough to put you off.


----------



## oddball135 (Jul 30, 2009)

Very funny programme, very good entertainment. :lol:


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Whilst we are on the subject of BBC, they once again nearly ruined the Open golf with their useless coverage and totally inept presenters (Ken Brown apart)
I turned on at 11.00 am yesterday and hardly saw a shot being played for a full hour, even though there were 30 or 40 players out on the course. All I saw was players arriving, players on the practice green, interviews with players from the day before and Hazel Irvine prattling on about not very much. And as for Torrance, he makes so many mistakes, and Alliss just harps on about "it wasn't like this in my day"
Anyway, rant over, shame we didn't get a British winner but well played Oostuhazen (yes I know that's not right spelling)

By the way, what's wrong with Antiques roadshow, homes under hammer, bargain hunt, heir hunters ????
I agree with eastenders though, the worst progamme on any TV. 

IMO !!!!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Was it a Swift Sundance they had in the studio that they described as "Tragic"?

Spykal. I agree with you and those vans you uploaded look fantastic.

I think they have lost their way a little bit with the challenges. The amphibious cars show (both of them) whilst funny showed some "real" effort to do a proper challenge and the Polar adventure was awsome and despite it all being staged, they did actually go there and do it. Last nights effort despite being funny in parts was just a tad too stupid and staged really but it cheered up a sunday night and certainly has caused a stir on here. In fact I have enjoyed the debate more than the show.


----------

